# Los motes de Federico Jimenez losantos



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

1. Mariano Rajoy
Maricomplejines, Tigrekan III de Mongolia, Mariano Pantócrator, Mariano Rey del Universo, Mariano dedo divino, esa cosa leptosomática, esa especie de berberecho que aparece en los mítines, plasmarote, Don Tancredo, Tukmosis Tercero, pecio flotante, berberecho iletrado que vive en la Moncloa, El percebe de Pontevedra, zángano monclovita, marianuco, estafermo, giróvago

2. Juan Carlos I
Campechano I, El Golfo, El Borbón Bribón

3. Pablo Iglesias
El Leninín de la Complu, Pablemos, criatura coletosa, alopécico coletudo, Pablo Mezquitas, coleta morada, heil Pavel

4. Tania Sánchez
La Khaleesi poligonera, Tania Vaciamadrid, Primera dama de la república, la Evita Perón de Rivas, Dña Tania de Polo e Iglesias, la dipunovia, la hija del de Rivas Vaciamadrid que vació Madrid

5. Iñigo Errejón
El pequeño Nicolás de Podemos, Bebé probeta del gulag, ser lánguido

6. Soraya Saénz de Santamaría
Soraya.cat, Soraya Cebrián de Santamaría, Mandarina, Soraya Sáenz de la Guillotina, Niña asesina, Lady Macbeth, vicePRISAdenta, la brujita avería, la ratita presumida, Sorayexta, la bailonga pindonguilla

7. Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla
JuanMa, Moreno Nocilla (qué merendilla)

8. Tomás Gómez
Tomás y no digo más, Invictus Fostiatus

9. Pedro Sánchez
Snchz (estornudando), el mozo de mulas, matón de discoteca

10. José Manuel García-Margallo
El Gallo Margallo

11. Cristóbal Montoro
El Vampiro Montoro

12. Carlos Floriano
FloNiaro

13. Susana Díaz
Omaíta, “Díaz”nerys y su dragón (el dragón es Pedro Sánchez), la Sultana del Sur

14. Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón
Hijo de Satanás, El lacayo del PSOE, Zanjardón, Baroncito de las Zanjas, Gallardemos, Soso Inútil, el inquilino de Ambiciones, el príncipe de las ratas, bandido caradura,*

15. Fernando VII
Tigrekan I de Mongolia

16. Felipe González
Tigrekan II de Mongolia, Mister X, el tigre de guanajuato, rencor gonzález

17. Mariano Fernández Bermejo
Bermejinsky

18. José Antonio Zarzalejos
Carcalejos

19. José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero
el supervisor de nubes, zETAp, Chacha de Chirac, Zapaterechu, Azuceno, Bambi, zapatitos, zetapasuna, zapaterolo

20. Miguel Ángel Moratinos
Curro Desatinos, La nada con sobrepeso, Holograma orondo, Calvorota de Zapatero, Moratones

21. María Teresa Fernández De la Vega
vicevogue, Abuela de la tribu, María Teresa Fernández de la Vogue, Lady Maputo

22. Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba
Producciones Rubalcaba, RuGALcaba, Rasputín del Prisoe, Rubalcaba te la clava, Rubalcabra, Freddy “El Químico”, RubalCARA, P Punto, Faisán, Rub-Al-Qaeda, mienteynoacaba

23. Evo Morales
El Cocalero a rayas, La pachamama, plantador de coca

24. Cándido Conde Pumpido
M.A.L.O.

25. Carod Rovira
Rovireche

26. Magdalena Álvarez
Mi Maleni

27. María Antonia Trujillo
Truquillo, Apretujillo

28. Kofi Annan
Kakofi

29. Santiago Carrillo
El Héroe de Paracuellos

30. Fidel Castro
el coma-andante, El Monstruo de Birán

31. Baltasar Garzón
el pájaro flauta, el politijuez

32. Hugo Chávez
El Gorila rojo

33. Juan Luis Cebrián
Janli

34. Iñaki Anasagasti
AnasaPLASTI

35. Alfonso Guerra
el hemmano de mi hemmano, Arfonzo

36. Rafael Vera
El Señor de las Tinieblas

37. Olga Sánchez
Olga Valeyá

38. José Blanco
Pepiño Blanco, El Duque de Blanco

39. José Borrell
Cuidado con él

40. Carmen Calvo
Doña dinero, Pixie & Dixie

41. Patxi López
Patxi Nadie

42. Pascual Maragall
Pascual I de Languedoc, Maragaleches

43. Gaspar Llamazares
El matasanos habanero, El galeno castrista

44. Tierno Galván
Víbora con cataratas

45. José María Aznar
El Faraón

46. El fiscal Zaragoza
El fiscal “Da igual”, Zaragón, Vladivostok, Vladi, Zaragocinsky

47. Jesús de Polanco
Don Jesús del Gran Poder, El Emperador, Polanski, Polancone

48. José Montilla
Montilla y CLOSquilla: como Hernández y Fernández

49. Infanta Cristina
Marnie la Ladrona

50. Iñaki Urdangarín
Duque de Empalmado, Urdanga, Hurtangarín, el talonmanista

51. Antonio Garcia Ferreras
Gorilas en la niebla, King Kong il

52. Ana Pastor
Pastoremos

53. Miguel Iceta
La Gogó de Llobregat

54. Juan Carlos Monedero
Moneydero

55. Wyoming
don piso Wyoming

56. Alicia Sanchez Camacho
Esa cosa inmóvil de la bancada popular, rapa nui, Alicia Sánchez Camarga

57. Manuela Carmena
Lady Gagá, La abuelita simpa

58. Rita Maestre
Rita la Asaltaora, Rita la Asaltacapillas de la complu

59. Donald Trump
el jesus gil de las vegas

60. Carles Puigdemont
El Fregonet, el de la fregona en la cabeza

61. Sede del PP
génova 13, rue del percebe imputado

62. Celia Villalobos
Pandy Crush

63. Nicolás Maduro
el primate del gorilato

64. Javier Arenas
Esa joven promesa del PP

65. Oriol Junqueras
el hodor catalán

66. Barack Obama
el Zapatero mulato

67. Ada Colau
la meona de Barcelona, Nada Colau

68. Maria Dolores de Cospedal
mariCospe

69. Carolina Bescansa
bebescansa

70. COPE
la SER2 (antes COPE), radio Tinell, la radio de deportes, La radio antaño episcopal ahora de Baal becerro de oro

71. Cándido Méndez e Ignacio Fernandez Toxo
Yogui y Bubu

72. Juan Carlos Rodriguez Ibarra
El bellotari*

73. Ignacio Escolar
preescolar

74. Jordi Pujol
Yoda malo, Pujolone de los Corleone, iguana epiléptica

75. Iker Casillas
Caciker

76. Sergio Ramos
Tarjeta Ramos, Caballo Loco

77. Papa Francisco
el tío tonto de Valdano, el papa montonero, tonticristo, matón peronista

78. Néstor Kirchner
el dioni de la pampa, Dioni del Cono Sur

79. Rafael Catalá
camarada tragaperras

80. Miguel Ángel Aguilar
la parte inteligible de ElPaís

81. François Hollande
el icetafrancés; ese francés igual que iceta

82. Artur Mas
Arturo Menos

83. Fernando Grande-Marlaska
unos días grande y otros marlaska

84. Cardenal Sistach
Nostach

85. Juan Alberto Belloch
el cochero del conde Drácula, pequeña calandria de ojos legañosos

86. España
expaña, polancaña, polancolandia

87. El País
La Pravda, Diario de la mañana amañada

88. Joan Puig
el asaltapiscinas

89. Diego López ********
El del PRI, el mejicano, el lindo Don Diego, Pancho Villa, Lopez ******* de la Cheka

90. Miguel Barroso
Destilerías Barroso

91. Cayo Lara
Calla Laro

92. Carlos Arias Navarro
Carnicerito de Málaga

93. Gaspar Zarrías
el Increíble cuadrúmano votante

94. SUP (Sindicato Unificado de Policía)
PUS

95. Gregorio Peces Barba
Peces (esa cosa)

96. Paco González
el Dioni de las ondas



*ACTUALIZACIÓN;*

COPE: La SER2 (antes COPE); La radio de deportes; La radio antaño episcopal, ahora de Baal becerro de oro


Irene Montero y Tania Sanchez son "dipunovias" y "el harén de Pablo"


Ada Colau: Nada Colau

El de Alfonso Guerra realmente es: el hemmano de mi hemmano (en referencia a cuando defendía a su hermano Juan Guerra)

A Pablo Iglesias al principio lo llamaba Pablo Iglesias II

A Mariano Rajoy también lo llama Plasmarote

Alberto Ruiz Gallardón: El inquilino de Ambiciones

Infanta Cristina e Iñaki Urdangarin: Bonie y Clyde

Periodistas de PRISA:
Javier Tussell: Tuselone
Eduardo Haro Teclen: La momia
La tertulia de Iñaki Gabilondo: El orfeón donostiarra
Miguel Ángel Aguilar: la parte inteligible de el País

Isabel San Sebastian, Mari Carmen Gurruchaga y otra periodista que no me sé: Los Ángeles de Jaime (Mayor Oreja)

A Fernando VII no le puso el mote Federico, es como le llamaban los liberales del siglo XIX

También me hacía gracia César Vidal cuando se refería al batasuno Pernando Barrena, "con P de Prancia"

-Puigdemont: Tocomocho

-Pablo Iglesias: Pablenin, el tonto del leño

-Rita Maestre: Pitita

-Manuela Carmena: La loca de la lata, la abuela podemita.

-Echenique: Echeminga dominga

-Montoro: el murciélago

Toni Cantó: el pájaro estornino

Mariano Rajoy: As y rey de los vagos, Mariano vagancio, vagancio a secas en alguna ocasión.

Carmena: La abuela de la lata

ZP: Bobo solemne

Alfonso Dastis: Dastis nastis de plastis.

Rita Maestre: Berberecho sin estudios

Errejón :
el bebé interminable
El hijo de mil madres

Martinez-Maillo (del PP) - maillóteles
OK Diario - OK Inda

Puidgemont - El mocho

Errejon - bebe probeta

Carmena - Manola Carmela, la loca de los gatos

Montoro - El murciégalo

Pablo Iglesias -> El noi del lenyo (leño).

Pablo Iglesias e Íñigo Errejón -> Pimpinela y Pimpinelo.

Anna Gabriel -> Doña Sanex.

Arturo Mas: Tusquellas (el torero mediocre), Charlot II

Soraya Sáez de Santamaría: Virreineta para asar al horno.

Férnández Maillo: Maillotex
Carmena: La abuela de la Lata

Soraya S. de Santamaría: sisina one (asesina 1)
Cospedal: sisina two (asesina 2)
Maillo: Maillóteles

El probe Manué. —- MANUEL CHAVES


*ALGUNOS ESTARÁN REPETIDOS PERO SINO ME VUELVO LOCO.*


----------



## hartman (3 Jul 2016)

susana diaz solo omaita???? donde he escuchado yo gusana diaz???


----------



## allan smithee (3 Jul 2016)

A Mariano también le llamaba "el marsupial". Es muy faltón Federico, pero te deja con una risa floja toda la mañana...


----------



## Trovador (3 Jul 2016)

Te falta el último:

Bolchenique a Pablo Echenique por lo de cortar las malas hierbas.


----------



## Pojo Micón (3 Jul 2016)

Mi favorito es La Gogo del LLobregat


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

hartman dijo:


> susana diaz solo omaita???? donde he escuchado yo gusana diaz???



Hay muchos más apodos, iré actualizando la lista.


----------



## Turgot (3 Jul 2016)

Fedecojo

Los que disfrutais escuchándolo sois malas personas, y no por vuestra ideología.


----------



## allan smithee (3 Jul 2016)

85. Juan Alberto Belloch
el cochero del conde Drácula, pequeña calandria de ojos legañosos

Jajajajaja....un puto genio.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Ostis la panza a reir que pegaoooo...

SE ME CAEN LAS LAGRIMAS...QUE HIJOPUTA, QUE HABILIDAD PARA LA OFENSA...

IGUANA EPILEPTICA...

TONTICRISTO..

CALANDRIA DE OJOS LEGAÑOSOS...

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Fedecojo
> 
> Los que disfrutais escuchándolo sois malas personas, y no por vuestra ideología.



Argumentos, por favor.


----------



## Trovador (3 Jul 2016)

Uno de los más acertados que recuerdo es el de Valdano.

Valdanágoras ::


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Fedecojo
> 
> Los que disfrutais escuchándolo sois malas personas, y no por vuestra ideología.



Yo lo escuche durante muchos años...en este foro descubri que todos sirven a sus propios intereses...y desperté.

Igual de malos que los que siguen a Wyoming...o a los que siguen a la pastora o a ferreras...

Pues entonces el 90% de los hispanistanies son malas personas...no??


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Jul 2016)

"77. Papa Francisco
el tío tonto de Valdano"

jajajajajjajajaja


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Apunta, mimaleni o...LADY AVIACO!!!

:XX:


----------



## Caballero (3 Jul 2016)

De Aguirre no dice nada el paniaguado este?

Como se nota quien le paga...


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Sigo llorando...

Solo

Solamente no insultaba a mou...


----------



## Antonio Juarez (3 Jul 2016)

Escucho su programa todos los dias, es el mejor comentarista político de España.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Caballero dijo:


> De Aguirre no dice nada el paniaguado este?
> 
> Como se nota quien le paga...



Bing bing bing bing...

premio para el caballero...el grupo LD es anglosionismo purititito...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

Caballero dijo:


> De Aguirre no dice nada el paniaguado este?
> 
> Como se nota quien le paga...



A Aguirre le llama Espe, Esperanzita, Agarra...y no sé que más.


----------



## energia01 (3 Jul 2016)

no puedo con el matasanos habanero:XX::XX::XX: xd¡¡ que risa jajaja


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Jul 2016)

El Cm este del PP vive aqui si

Total de Mensajes: 4.507
Mensajes Por Día: 54,32

54 mensajes por dia..


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

De su época anti montilla y anti candido hay mas...

montilla que meriendilla¡¡

Y a candido a parte de malo le decía otra cosa...mmmmm ienso:


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

Connor dijo:


> El Cm este del PP vive aqui si
> 
> Total de Mensajes: 4.507
> Mensajes Por Día: 54,32
> ...



Y comentarios de calidad, no sus burdas, obtusas, y lamentables aportaciones al foro.

No soy del PP, ni soy un CM.

Vaya a desearle la muerte a los foreros y a seguir comiendo pollas para que no le baneen, hasta el momento le ha ido bien.

No me ensucie el hilo, gracias.


----------



## Turgot (3 Jul 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> Argumentos, por favor.



Os gusta una agresividad rallana en la violencia de buena mañana.

No os basta con decir que el rival no tiene razón, os gusta humillarlo, deshumanizarlo. Atacar su vida personal, su familia, su físico (tiene huevos para meterse con el físico de nadie semejante guiñapo)

Eso es lo que hace FJL por vosotros.

En alguna ocasión se la ha calentado tanto la boca, que a otro periodista sin sus contactos le hubiese salido muy caro.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Coño y a su colega el berciano...este...Del olmo!!

A este hubo una época que era el despolle también...le decía de todo menos guapo.

A ver si hago memoria...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Os gusta una agresividad rallana en la violencia de buena mañana.
> 
> No os basta con decir que el rival no tiene razón, os gusta humillarlo, deshumanizarlo. Atacar su vida personal, su familia, su físico (tiene huevos para meterse con el físico de nadie semejante guiñapo)
> 
> ...



Agresividad?, violencia?, un par de motes que son graciosos sin más?.

Que manera de extrapolarlo todo. 

De todas formas no es hablar de rivales, le mete palos a todo el mundo, osea que si haces algo mal, pues se comenta. Punto.

A mi humillar, sólo me gusta cuando se hace apología al analfabetismo, y por desgracia, se hace muy a menudo. Punto.

Peores cosas dicen otros y les aplauden con las orejas.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Os gusta una agresividad rallana en la vaolencia de buena mañana.
> 
> No os basta con decir que el rival no tiene razón, os gusta humillarlo, deshumanizarlo. Atacar su vida personal, su familia, su físico (tiene huevos para meterse con el físico de nadie semejante guiñapo)
> 
> ...



MIRE no sere yo el que justifique la injuria...

Ahora bien los demás pecan de muchas otras cosas, como la del doblepensar a conveniencia...

PREFIERO A ALGUIEN QUE LLAME A LAS COSAS POR SU NOMBRE...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

******* dijo:


> De su época anti montilla y anti candido hay mas...
> 
> montilla que meriendilla¡¡
> 
> Y a candido a parte de malo le decía otra cosa...mmmmm ienso:



De todo lo que se acuerden dígamelo y lo voy incluyendo.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Cuando comentó lo de Desatinos hablando en lingala...creí que me moría...


----------



## hartman (3 Jul 2016)

si no le llamaba a pujol kuato yo me levanto y me voy.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Jul 2016)

Hay que reconocer que el hideputa, tiene talento para definir a las personas con exactitud matemática y precisión.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2016)

¿Me podría decir alguien desde cuándo le llama JLS "Mezquitas" a P. Iglesias?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Jul 2016)

"49. Infanta Cristina
Marnie la Ladrona"

cuñaaaaaaaaaaao


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Me podría decir alguien desde cuándo le llama JLS "Mezquitas" a P. Iglesias?



En un par de programas lo hizo, cuando lo de felicitar el Ramadám.


----------



## gabrielo (3 Jul 2016)

esta claro que el tío es un espectáculo tiene un talento increíble ,puedes estar de acuerdo o no pero al menos es un tío que no cobra por defender a nadie. 

a mi me recuerda su periodismo a José maría García pero todavía con mas talento.


----------



## hartman (3 Jul 2016)

gabrielo dijo:


> esta claro que el tío es un espectáculo tiene un talento increíble ,puedes estar de acuerdo o no pero al menos es un tío que no cobra por defender a nadie.
> 
> a mi me recuerda su periodismo a José maría García pero todavía con mas talento.



SHowman de la radio.


----------



## Virolai (3 Jul 2016)

gabrielo dijo:


> esta claro que el tío es un espectáculo tiene un talento increíble ,puedes estar de acuerdo o no pero al menos es un tío que no cobra por defender a nadie.
> 
> a mi me recuerda su periodismo a José maría García pero todavía con mas talento.



Cuando habla solo, que es casi todo su programa, se ve el talento. Cuando le llevan la contraria le sale el demonio. Los enganchones con Marhuenda no me parecen divertidos.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2016)

Veo que nos lee, igual que JMdP.





Cota de malla dijo:


> En un par de programas lo hizo, cuando lo de felicitar el Ramadám.


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Fedecojo
> 
> Los que disfrutais escuchándolo sois malas personas, y no por vuestra ideología.




si quieres me pongo a escuchar al tontolapolla de carlos herrera o a alsina (el de onda cero), un par de soplapollas que no se atreven ni a dar la hora, y despues radio nacional o la ser que son como escuchar los partes que se daban en tiempos de franco, no, por favor, por lo menos con fedeguico te echas unas risas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Jul 2016)

Fedeggico tiene su publico, el mismo que Inda.

Publico de autenticos garrulos semianalfabetos, que si no hubieria sido por su tio que en sus tiempos los enchufo en la administracion, en alguna empresa semipublica o de botones en el banco, en estos tiempos no los querrian ni para vender kleenex en los semaforos.

Al menos el Wyoming saca a pasear en su programa a delincuentes mafiosos corruptos y sus amiguitos del alma. Tiene donde elegir para los proximos 100 años.

Pero para estos paniaguados de Esperanza Aguirre cualquier que se atreva a disentir de sus jefes es su enemigo y blanco de sus insultos, entre el alborozo del facherio patrio. 

Ete aqui la famosa venezuelacizacion de Hispanistan, con los periodistas fachas echando bilis por la boca y por el culo de abanderados


----------



## wopa (3 Jul 2016)

Arzalluz, Ibarretxe... a estos los ponía a caldo.  Al Molt honorable Montilla... A personajillos de la tele... Reparte mucho pero también las sabe encajar. Federico ministro de cultura ya !


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Jul 2016)

SanStalin dijo:


> Fedeggico tiene su publico, el mismo que Inda.
> 
> Publico de autenticos ...


----------



## Mdutch (3 Jul 2016)

De Caciker también recuerdo como habitual "Cantadillas" o "El barítono de Móstoles"


----------



## hombredenegro (3 Jul 2016)

El Sr. Cojo Titadine es bastante faltón, normal en pobretones devenidos en liberales. 

Es un mal cristiano y por eso hubo que echarle de la radio.


----------



## sinchanp (3 Jul 2016)

> No deja de ser gracioso ver a un tarado como Fede poner motes a otros, el quasimodo de Orihuela es un chiste en si mismo.



Tu lo has dicho A OTROS, 
Aqui lo que es gracioso es que se lo diga A OTROS, porque si fuese A MI y no A OTROS supongo que haria ni puta gracia, y si no preguntale a esos OTROS la gracia que les hace que dia si dia tambien les este poniendo a motes e insultos.
Y que conste que yo de vez en cuando lo escucho, cosa que no quita que me de cuenta de lo que es este mamon.


----------



## Aeneas (3 Jul 2016)

Me estoy descojonando con Donald Trump, el Jesús Gil de Las Vegas

jajajaja

A Mohammed VI le decía el "sultancito" en la época en la que invadió El Perejil.


----------



## Chiruja (3 Jul 2016)

allan smithee dijo:


> A Mariano también le llamaba "el marsupial". Es muy faltón Federico, pero te deja con una risa floja toda la mañana...





Mucho ingenio tiene. Y un dominio total de la lengua castellana. Aunque no le falta mala leche.
Muy en la tradición del genial Quevedo.


----------



## silenus (3 Jul 2016)

Federico insulta tanto o más al PP que a los otros, y tiene cojones para poner a Campechano de corrupto y siervo de Arabia Saudí. Es cierto que a veces se pasa de faltón pero es bastante más objetivo que ningún periodista de la izquierda de largo. Los rojales no lo habéis oído en vuestra puñetera vida.

Otro mote: Carmena, la abuelita Lobo


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (3 Jul 2016)

-wyoming: "guarromin"
-Villarejo:"pillarejo"
-margallo:"rajallo"
-llamazares: quemazares
-rita maestre: rita la asaltaora
-causapie: puntapie
-susana griso: la sexologa de la 3
-sara montiel: la pioletera
-moratinos: desatinos
-javier arenas: movedizas
-arrimadas: la bella ines


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Jul 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> -susana griso: la sexologa de la 3



jajajajjaja :XX: lo ha clavao !


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Jul 2016)

SeñorDonLoco dijo:


> -wyoming: "guarromin"
> -Villarejo:"pillarejo"
> -margallo:"rajallo"
> -llamazares: quemazares
> ...



Los añado ahora jaajaja.

Pd: veo que han venido a decir que Federico es tal y cual los podemitas burbujistas, como escuece un excomunista que ha visto las mierdas de la izquierda rancia española.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2016 at 22:28 ----------

Joder, hay que reconocer que este tío tiene un puto don para lo que hace. Es un mago, te guste más o te guste menos.

Y si los insultos se lo toman como algo peyorativo, es que no entienden que en esto de la radio también hay que exagerar un poquito y tirar de ingenio.


----------



## rama_ka (3 Jul 2016)

Jordi Pujol: Iguana epiléptica.


Qué risas por Dios. Losantos es el mejor insultador que ha parido madre.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Jul 2016)

Fede es el mejor.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Jul 2016)

A Gallardón le llamaba también "Oneroso Déspota"
A ZP Zapatero I El Hechizado.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2016)

Pues él se da un aire facial a Otegui y Messi, en esas fotos donde les han pillado con más cara de tonto.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Jul 2016)

rama_ka dijo:


> Jordi Pujol: Iguana epiléptica.



jajajajajajjajajajajaj


----------



## Stormtrooper (4 Jul 2016)

Hay una etiqueta que dice así en este hilo:"jfl bufon de la plebe".


Me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a la "plebe":


----------



## carpetano (4 Jul 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> De todo lo que se acuerden dígamelo y lo voy incluyendo.



A Del Bosque le llama el Marqués, y el Marqués del Bosc (por lo de llevar a Piqué y otros a la selección), a PIT también le he oído apodarle "el coletarra"


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jul 2016)

A Albert Rivera: Chico Nenuco
A De Guindos: El ministro de la patata en la boca
A la Fiscala General del Estado: Doña Consuelo Madrigal de las Altas Lacas
Torres Agridulce


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (4 Jul 2016)

Mañana actualizo con todo. Gracias


----------



## jolu (4 Jul 2016)

Echenique= Hechoañicos y el torbe mecanizado.


----------



## MisterWhite (4 Jul 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> 65. Oriol Junqueras
> el hodor catalán



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Federico es burbujero. Le honra que haya usado 2 de las que me invente yo... Marques del Bosch y el Kissinger español (rugalcaba).

A Soraya le decia niña del exorcista. A cospedal la campanuda. A gallardon, alcaldin y gallardia. Y hay muchos mas.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (4 Jul 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Federico es burbujero. Le honra que haya usado 2 de las que me invente yo... Marques del Bosch y el Kissinger español (rugalcaba).
> 
> A Soraya le decia niña del exorcista. A cospedal la campanuda. A gallardon, alcaldin y gallardia. Y hay muchos mas.



Es el puto amo, jajajaj, tiene más, pero es ardua tarea ponerlos todos todos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Jul 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> A Soraya le decia niña del exorcista.



jajajajjajajajajj ... esta sí me sonaba


----------



## ajrf (4 Jul 2016)

No cabe duda de que muchos de estos motes son tronchantes. Aunque creo que lo mejor es cuando imita.


----------



## Hacendado (4 Jul 2016)

¿De verdad ha usado el termino Pablo Mezquitas?


----------



## Vorsicht (4 Jul 2016)

Hombre! a mí, siempre me gustó escuchar al enano curapollas, pero aunque unos cuantos motes tienen gracia, es todo copypasteo y remix del siglo de oro español.
El nivel de lectura clásica de la chusma que le escucha es negativo, y el suyo es excelso, y como persona semiinteligente que es (esto es un piropo a Fedegiko, el calificativo de inteligente lo reservo para ciertos escasos individuos), lo aprovecha, pero no obstante erudición no va unida al talento, y él no tiene talento, por lo que dedica a refritear, con razonable éxito entre la morralla paisana.
Vamos, que no es Quevedo!

Por cierto, como an apuntado ya, es burbujero, lo de Yogui y bubu es copiado de un forero de aquí, el cual no recuerdo ahora.
Y sino él, sus colaboradores, que son legión, a cambio de unos relamidos musicales a base de flauta.


----------



## computer_malfuction (4 Jul 2016)

A Rubalcaba también le decía:"Rubalcaba, si te vuelves, te la clava".Y me parece que también "Freddy Kruger" .



> 15. Fernando VII
> Tigrekan I de Mongolia



Eso se lo llamaban los liberales de su época.



> 29. Santiago Carrillo
> El Héroe de Paracuellos



También "El Marqués de Paracuellos".


----------



## guillotinator (4 Jul 2016)

Manuela Carmena: La abuelita lobo

Mariano Rajoy: Muerto viviente, no muerto, espectro


----------



## Goyingo (4 Jul 2016)

Genio y figura. Mira que el tío me parece de lo mas rancio que puede echarse uno a la cara, y no coincido en casi nada con el, pero es un virtuoso.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 15:58 ----------




jam dijo:


> Hombre! a mí, siempre me gustó escuchar al enano curapollas, pero aunque unos cuantos motes tienen gracia, es todo copypasteo y remix del siglo de oro español.
> El nivel de lectura clásica de la chusma que le escucha es negativo, y el suyo es excelso, y como persona semiinteligente que es (esto es un piropo a Fedegiko, el calificativo de inteligente lo reservo para ciertos escasos individuos), lo aprovecha, pero no obstante erudición no va unida al talento, y él no tiene talento, por lo que dedica a refritear, con razonable éxito entre la morralla paisana.
> Vamos, que no es Quevedo!
> 
> ...



Que dices tio! Llamar Rapa Nui a la Sanchez Camacho solo está al alcance r de una mente sobrehumana, una cuasipotencia divina.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 15:58 ----------




jam dijo:


> Hombre! a mí, siempre me gustó escuchar al enano curapollas, pero aunque unos cuantos motes tienen gracia, es todo copypasteo y remix del siglo de oro español.
> El nivel de lectura clásica de la chusma que le escucha es negativo, y el suyo es excelso, y como persona semiinteligente que es (esto es un piropo a Fedegiko, el calificativo de inteligente lo reservo para ciertos escasos individuos), lo aprovecha, pero no obstante erudición no va unida al talento, y él no tiene talento, por lo que dedica a refritear, con razonable éxito entre la morralla paisana.
> Vamos, que no es Quevedo!
> 
> ...



Que dices tio! Llamar Rapa Nui a la Sanchez Camacho solo está al alcance de una mente sobrehumana, una cuasipotencia divina.


----------



## Turgot (4 Jul 2016)

Lo de que nunca miente la inmigración y siga diciendo que no hubo burbuja inmobiliaria, bien gracias.

Y sionismo y OTAN a tope.

Pero oye que es el bufón de la clase.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo de que nunca miente la inmigración y siga diciendo que no hubo burbuja inmobiliaria, bien gracias.
> 
> Y sionismo y OTAN a tope.
> 
> Pero oye que es el bufón de la clase.



Para Federico los sionistas son unas hermanitas de la caridad...En realidad, su prosionismo le hace intocable.

De todad formas, hay que reconocer que no tiene rival en el "periodismo" español. Su competencia es aburrida e igual de manipuladora que el turolense. Pero con Fede al menos te ríes...


----------



## NoRTH (4 Jul 2016)

la verdad que Fededico el Talivan de las ondas tiene un repertorio inmenso.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2016)

No creo que él tenga personalmente tiempo para leer el foro, pero parece que alguno de sus becarios sí.

Lo del Mezquitas y el coletarra es de burbuja, concretamente bernaldiano... :fiufiu:

No sé si habrá usado la de Bolchenique, jojojo...

Como me entere de que usa la de los "muladíes" o "neomuladíes" será la confirmación, por más que su anglofilia no le permita utilizar el glorioso "USanos".

Becaria de Fede, danos una señal.   



Hacendado dijo:


> ¿De verdad ha usado el termino Pablo Mezquitas?


----------



## Saturnin (4 Jul 2016)

Hay que reconocer que tiene arte para poner motes


----------



## dellaGherardesca (4 Jul 2016)

¿Cuál es el de Aguirre?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (4 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Lo de que nunca miente la inmigración y siga diciendo que no hubo burbuja inmobiliaria, bien gracias.
> 
> Y sionismo y OTAN a tope.
> 
> Pero oye que es el bufón de la clase.



No todos son perfectos.

Pero fedegico rechazó ser masón. 

:XX:

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 22:27 ----------




dellaGherardesca dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el de Aguirre?



Esperanzita, agarra, Espe, y dama de hierro.

En algún momento lo escuché llamarle la ilusa...


----------



## jabalino (4 Jul 2016)

Gran hilo. A pesar de no ser ideológicamente afín, reconozco la genialidad del enano rabioso. Otro mote, Odón Elorza, Cocoliso.


----------



## MisterWhite (4 Jul 2016)

ajrf dijo:


> No cabe duda de que muchos de estos motes son tronchantes. Aunque creo que lo mejor es cuando imita.



En su dia imitando a sanchez camacho :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

La imitaba haciendo sonido de pavo... gloglgolgolgolgo :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Trovador (4 Jul 2016)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No creo que él tenga personalmente tiempo para leer el foro, pero parece que alguno de sus becarios sí.
> 
> Lo del Mezquitas y el coletarra es de burbuja, concretamente bernaldiano... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Alguna vez, cuando la relación con Moa era mejor, si que utilizo el término Useño.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (4 Jul 2016)

Cuando hablaba de Catalunya;

Nazis con sacarina.

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2016)

Evidentemente, "USeño" es aséptico. En cambio "USano" tiene una posible segunada acepción con connotación lesiva.

Por eso el pequeño caraotegui o caramessi no lo USará nunca.



Trovador dijo:


> Alguna vez, cuando la relación con Moa era mejor, si que utilizo el término Useño.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (8 Jul 2016)

Upeo, que veo el subforo algo ploffing.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Jul 2016)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> A Albert Rivera: Chico Nenuco
> ...



jajajajajajjajaja ... qué cabrito, qué capacidad de abstracción que tiene


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Jul 2016)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> A Gallardón le llamaba también "Oneroso Déspota"
> A ZP Zapatero I El Hechizado.



Y a Cobo: COBORDÓN...y EXCLAVO MORAL.

Me despollo....:XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 08-jul-2016 at 15:22 ----------




carpetano dijo:


> A Del Bosque le llama el Marqués, y el Marqués del Bosc (por lo de llevar a Piqué y otros a la selección), a PIT también le he oído apodarle "el coletarra"



Y a PODEMOS...PABLEMOS¡¡¡

:XX:


----------



## gabrielo (18 Jul 2016)

Obama el zapatero mulato


----------



## Te la han Colau (18 Jul 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Fedecojo
> 
> Los que disfrutais escuchándolo sois malas personas, y no por vuestra ideología.



La Izmierda zapateril fue quien puso de moda a Fjs cuando no lo conocia casi nadie. El efecto Barbra Streisand.
ahora a aguantarse.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 14:57 ----------

A Ferreras le llama también El Rojo Vivo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Sep 2016)

Cospedal: "La Venus de Albacete"


----------



## Turgot (22 Sep 2016)

Te la han Colau dijo:


> La Izmierda zapateril fue quien puso de moda a Fjs cuando no lo conocia casi nadie. El efecto Barbra Streisand.
> ahora a aguantarse.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 14:57 ----------
> ...



No, le pusieron de modo los mierdas que se escandalizaban con las políticas de ZP, pero que luego han callado como putas cuando su amado PP con mayoría absoluta no ha derogado ninguna. Ni una.


----------



## gabrielo (23 Sep 2016)

zapatero zarpa el dinero y corre, pedro Sánchez pedronono, pablo iglesias pablenin


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (23 Sep 2016)

gabrielo dijo:


> zapatero zarpa el dinero y corre, pedro Sánchez pedronono, pablo iglesias pablenin



Buenísimo el de zejatero.


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Sep 2016)

Francisco I -> papanatas


----------



## Rescatador (1 Oct 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> 51. Antonio Garcia Ferreras
> Gorilas en la niebla, King Kong il
> 
> 52. Ana Pastor
> Pastoremos









[YOUTUBE]YDwGmLpU9CA[/YOUTUBE]

Jefe de comunicación de Podemos (minuto 11:54), antropoide (12:19).

También dice que como jefe de informativos de la cadena SER en 2004, fue el que se inventó la falsa noticia de los suicidas en los trenes en la mañana del 11M. (Minuto 11:44)


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (1 Oct 2016)

Rescatador dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]YDwGmLpU9CA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jefe de comunicación de Podemos (minuto 11:54), antropoide (12:19).
> 
> También dice que como jefe de informativos de la cadena SER en 2004, fue el que se inventó la falsa noticia de los suicidas en los trenes en la mañana del 11M. (Minuto 11:44)



Eso escuché también del cerdo este.


----------



## El DesPromotor (20 Oct 2016)

Pablo Iglesias:

Chépa Guevara.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (22 Oct 2016)

- Pitita Maestre
- Lady Gaga (Manuela Carmena)


----------



## Antonio Juarez (22 Oct 2016)

Iceta-Ijeta


----------



## Negan (22 Oct 2016)

Es un crack, pero aún así lo mandaba al gulag de Molina de Aragón.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Oct 2016)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> - Pitita Maestre
> - Lady Gaga (Manuela Carmena)





El DesPromotor dijo:


> Pablo Iglesias:
> 
> Chépa Guevara.



jajajjajajajajajajajajjaja :XX:


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (23 Oct 2016)

:XX: Joder, Federico es una mina.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 14:48 ----------

Después me pasaré por el hilo y pondré en el OP los nuevos.


----------



## Te la han Colau (23 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Losantos monta su chiringuito con financiación pepesuna cuando ZP era un don nadie, lleva en la COPE desde los 90. Vamos que eso de que se hizo famoso una década larga después no se lo cree nadie.



Ni comparación con ser un contertulio a tener un programa prime time. En los 90 era Antonio Herrero el locutor popular. En los 2000 estaba a punto de irse al garete la cope hasta que esté hombre se hizo como principal portavoz antizapateril.yo ni lo conocía por entonces en 2004-5


----------



## cebollo (23 Oct 2016)

A Caamaño, un ministro gordo y con barba de Zp lo llamaba "Camañoti" y efectivamente, se parecía a Pavarotti.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (25 Oct 2016)

Irene Montero-Pasionarita


----------



## Arcadi España (26 Oct 2016)

¿Qué se supone que ocultan los asteriscos?



> 89. Diego López ********
> El del PRI, el mejicano, el lindo Don Diego, Pancho Villa, Lopez ******* de la Cheka


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Oct 2016)

Arcadi España dijo:


> ¿Qué se supone que ocultan los asteriscos?



G-a-r-r-i-d-o


----------



## jorobachov (26 Oct 2016)

Negan dijo:


> Es un crack, pero aún así lo mandaba al *gulag de Molina de Aragón*.




En Castilla nunca habrá comunismo, ni existirán gulags


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Oct 2016)

Che-Pa Guevara es de Oscar

Viva D. Federico!


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (26 Oct 2016)

Arcadi España dijo:


> ¿Qué se supone que ocultan los asteriscos?



Pues no tengo ni zorra. Ni me había fijado.


----------



## El DesPromotor (26 Oct 2016)

Papa Francisco: El tráiler del anticristo.


----------



## trichetin (26 Oct 2016)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> G-a-r-r-i-d-o



¿Alguna razón lógica?


----------



## Antonio Juarez (26 Oct 2016)

Pablo Iglesias -coleta borroka. El Papa-el papanatas.


----------



## guillotinator (26 Oct 2016)

Al Puigdemont últimamente lo llama TOCO-MOCHO (estafador y cabeza de mocho)

A la ONU: el zoco de las naciones unidas, nido de mercaderes...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Oct 2016)

trichetin dijo:


> ¿Alguna razón lógica?



ask Calopez ai don nou


----------



## Antonio Juarez (26 Oct 2016)

podemos-flatulencia electoral


----------



## AGACHERO (26 Oct 2016)

HACE tiempo que no me río tanto con los comentarios. Oigo todos los días a D. Federico. Es genial, valiente, culto, informado e independiente. Esto sí es libertad!! Con medios como Esradio no habría tanto borrego hispano.


----------



## Arcadi España (26 Oct 2016)

Éste me encantaba:



> 71. Cándido Méndez e Ignacio Fernandez Toxo
> Yogui y Bubu




Entre la flora de POTEMOS te falta el inmigrante sanitario argentino, estos apodos son los que han salido:


Echenique= Hechoañicos, Bolchenique y el torbe mecanizado.



________________________


----------



## Aeneas (26 Oct 2016)

También él se inventó lo de las 3 capas de calzoncillos hablando de los terroristas suicidas que se inventaron los chicos de Ferreras en la SER, los cuales supuestamente llevan 3 capas de ropa.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 22:29 ----------




******* dijo:


> De su época anti montilla y anti candido hay mas...
> 
> montilla que meriendilla¡¡
> 
> Y a candido a parte de malo le decía otra cosa...mmmmm ienso:



De Montilla también decía el "Demóstenes de Iznájar"


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2016)

Kofi Annan era Cacofi por un chanchullo que le pillaron.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Oct 2016)

Te la han Colau dijo:


> Ni comparación con ser un contertulio a tener un programa prime time. En los 90 era Antonio Herrero el locutor popular. En los 2000 estaba a punto de irse al garete la cope hasta que esté hombre se hizo como principal portavoz antizapateril.yo ni lo conocía por entonces en 2004-5



No le conocería usted, porque yo le recuerdo perfectamente de su etapa en Antena3 Radio, donde sus intervenciones nocturnas con los Herrero eran las más esperadas del programa, y cuando era columnista en ABC.
Y de eso haca ya pero bastantes años.


----------



## ProFede (28 Oct 2016)

Con D. Federico hay que mamar. Le pese a quien le pese es el señor de las ondas. Ay si estuviera en una emisora fuerte,y no donde le han relegado sus enemigos!!! Me sigo hartando de reir cada mañana....es el puto amo.
Donde dejais lo de FARRERAS jajajaja es q me mondo
Vicevogue jajaja
Criatura filiforme a Errejon
Freddi el quimico a Rubalcaba...genial!!!
ZENtape...Zapatero
Un saludo


----------



## Antonio Juarez (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Fede es como el niño tonto que todos hemos conocido, cuando el resto madura ya nadie le hace caso.



Parece que con lo de niño tonto te estás describiendo a ti mismo. Federico tiene él solo más inteligencia que toda la bancada podemita.


----------



## keylargof (28 Oct 2016)

Rubalcaba - Anís del mono







Las clava el cabrón :XX::XX:


----------



## Usuario351 (28 Oct 2016)

Pablo Iglesias el del "coletariado"


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Fede es como el niño tonto que todos hemos conocido, cuando el resto madura ya nadie le hace caso.



Si le pica, arrásquese, puto sectario.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 20:32 ----------




jmdp dijo:


> A Fede solo le sigue gente más tarada que el y eso a primera vista uno ya ve que Losantos es un tarado. También tiene su publico entre los sectarios que prefieren a los talibán antes que a los que pueden sacar las ladronas manos de sus amos del dinero público.



Según usted deberíamos seguir al ferreras :XX:

Que risa.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> A Fede solo le sigue gente más tarada que el y eso a primera vista uno ya ve que Losantos es un tarado. También tiene su publico entre los sectarios que prefieren a los talibán antes que a los que pueden sacar las ladronas manos de sus amos del dinero público.



Vamos a ver ,progre, pero como puedes tú hablar de tarados, que primero votaste a Zapatero y ahora votas a Iglesias. Lo que pasa es que tú no tienes categoría para escuchar a Federico. 

Enviado desde mi Nokia 5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Vamos a ver ,progre, pero como puedes tú hablar de tarados, que primero votaste a Zapatero y ahora votas a Iglesias. Lo que pasa es que tú no tienes categoría para escuchar a Federico.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nokia 5110 mediante Tapatalk



No creo que sea por categoría, es que los sectarios de mierda no saben procesar ideas que no estén enalteciendo a su lidel.


----------



## jlvljlvl (28 Oct 2016)

La ultima para Iglesias creo que fue........."PabLenin"


----------



## Antonio Juarez (28 Oct 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> No creo que sea por categoría, es que los sectarios de mierda no saben procesar ideas que no estén enalteciendo a su lidel.



Aparte de eso para escuchar a Federico hay que tener categoría y los progres como jmdp no la tienen, ellos con seguir a gorilas en la niebla en la sexta o al apollardao de la cuatro tienen bastante.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Oct 2016)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> La ultima para Iglesias creo que fue........."PabLenin"



Ésa ya es antigua. Ahora le llama "El Che-pa Guevara"


----------



## jlvljlvl (28 Oct 2016)

Yo le escucho de vez en cuando porque acabas escojonandote de risa, tiene una lengua viperina escupidora de veneno única el cabrón, lo que pasa que a veces corta demasiado a los que tiene en la mesa y no los deja acabar sus argumentos, o se ponen tres hablar a la vez y no sabe cortarlo, en ocasiones llega a conclusiones que son un disparate que ni el mismo se las cree, en otras el hijoputa lo borda.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Yo le escucho de vez en cuando porque acabas escojonandote de risa, tiene una lengua viperina escupidora de veneno única el cabrón, lo que pasa que a veces corta demasiado a los que tiene en la mesa y no los deja acabar sus argumentos, o se ponen tres hablar a la vez y no sabe cortarlo, en ocasiones llega a conclusiones que son un disparate que ni el mismo se las cree, en otras el hijoputa lo borda.



Eso es verdad me pone muy nervioso, pero mola verlo echando bilis a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Oct 2016)

Algunos son la hostia))) Ahora Maricomplejines se lo cepilló a este bien cepillado.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

seacock dijo:


> Lo de Pablenin es buenísimo.



Tiene un talento natural sin duda.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> ¿Cuando he mencionado que tengas que seguir a alguien? Entiendo que alguien tan lerdo como tu necesite seguir a alguien pero no suele ser el caso de la gente normal.



Y por qué le sobresale un poco de lefa de PIT y su caterva de propagandísticos, de la comisura de su labio?


----------



## Antonio Juarez (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Yo ha Fede lo he leído y escuchado por eso digo que es un tarado que prefiere a los talibán antes que a los que pueden quitar del dinero publico las manos de sus patrocinadores. La idea no es mía simplemente repito cosas que ese tarado ha dicho.
> 
> Nunca voté a ZP y si tuviese que elegir entre haber votado a ZP o a Aznar, me quedo con el que menos daño a causado.
> 
> ...



Ya empiezas a faltar al respeto de nuevo,progre hijo de la gran puta. Para bufón ya tenemos a Iglesias y su circo de tres pistas.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Yo ha Fede lo he leído y escuchado por eso digo que es un tarado que prefiere a los talibán antes que a los que pueden quitar del dinero publico las manos de sus patrocinadores. La idea no es mía simplemente repito cosas que ese tarado ha dicho.
> 
> Nunca voté a ZP y si tuviese que elegir entre haber votado a ZP o a Aznar, me quedo con el que menos daño a causado.
> 
> ...



Y por qué defiende a toda la piara podemita? un exzejatero como usted ahora dice no haber votado a ZP :XX: 

Sabía que usted no daba para más, pero lo de hoy es sonrisas y lágrimas.


----------



## Gabimans (28 Oct 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> 1. Mariano Rajoy
> Maricomplejines, Tigrekan III de Mongolia, Mariano Pantócrator, Mariano Rey del Universo, Mariano dedo divino, esa cosa leptosomática, esa especie de berberecho que aparece en los mítines, plasmarote, Don Tancredo, Tukmosis Tercero, pecio flotante, berberecho iletrado que vive en la Moncloa, El percebe de Pontevedra, zángano monclovita, marianuco, estafermo, giróvago
> 
> 2. Juan Carlos I
> ...





este periodista es un mal nacido...y feo como el solo....ni pagando debe follar...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

Gabimans dijo:


> este periodista es un mal nacido...y feo como el solo....ni pagando debe follar...



Podemita?..


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Es que nunca vote a ZP por mucho que desde la piara fachorra no pareis de repetirlo. Llevas muchos años por aqui como para seguir con la misma tonteria, aunque viendo que te gusta el tarado turolense me temo que el dia que espabiles no seras de los más listos.



Defiende a ZP a uñas y dientes, como a todos los putos ladrones del PSOE, pero no votó por ZP.

:XX:

Jaimito, jaimito, no me haga reir.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Que tu madre al cagar decidiera recogerte en lugar de tirar de la cadena no es algo que me preocupe. Que pienses que la profesion de tu madre es algo comúń´tampoco.



La puta de tu madre cobraba 1000 pesetas por que la follaran, pero al subnormal de tu padre le cobraba 2000 por tonto. Por que tu madre sea puta no te imagines que las madres de los de demás lo son. Que agusto te hundía las narices de un puñetazo maricona progre. 

Enviado desde mi Nokia 5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gabimans (28 Oct 2016)

Cota de malla dijo:


> Podemita?..



para nada,
nunca he votado ni votaré...hasta que no haya otro manera de hacer politica...
para mi son todos unos mierdas...

pero ese tio es que ademas se gana la vida insultando y de verdad....pienso que ni pagando folla. me cae muy gordo.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Tus pruebas de que defiendo a ZP solo existen en tu sectarismo, pero eso es algo que ya llevas haciendo varios años por aqui.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 23:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Sólo hay que verle defendiendo a los ERE y EDU, o echando la culpa de todos los males al PP, y cada vez que hablan de ZP sale a defenderlo con uñas y dientes.

Exzejatero que se avergüenza de haber votado a lo más tonto del país.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (29 Oct 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Tus pruebas de que defiendo a ZP solo existen en tu sectarismo, pero eso es algo que ya llevas haciendo varios años por aqui.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 23:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Bastardo progre, mañana me fumaré un puro, un lancero cubano de Cohiba, a la salud de todos los votantes de centro derecha que han conseguido que el PP con la ayuda de C´s gobiernen en España. Mañana es un día muy triste para un mierda como tú,la derecha va a sumar nueve años seguidos en el gobierno y volverán a ganar las próximas elecciones, pero tú tendrás como consuelo al psicópata de Iglesias y a sus payasos que montarán el circo. Esa es la diferencia entre tu y yo, que a los que yo voto van a ayudar e influir en el gobierno y los tuyos van a dar la nota y hacer el asco. No se si entre los empresarios que te dan de comer tendrás cojones de decir que con tú edad y tu supuesta posición eres ex votante de Zapatero y votante de podemos, aunque estoy seguro que no lo dices, por que eso es para callarselo. Pedazo de bastardo progre, mañana será un gran día y tú estarás rabiando, sólo, porque nadie te quiere ni nadie te aguanta.


----------



## Colonoscopio (29 Oct 2016)

Tome nota para ampliar la lista:

Errejón = anélido interminable y bebé probeta del Gulag


----------



## chaber (29 Oct 2016)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque Bilbainadas88 está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (29 Oct 2016)

chaber dijo:


> Hijo de puta cojo de mierda.



Jajaja jódase, amigo.


----------



## elbaranda (31 Oct 2016)

Coordinadora 26-S= Guerrilleros de Castro Rey


----------



## ajrf (3 Nov 2016)

Trump => el gorila teñido

:XX::XX:


----------



## MasMax (3 Nov 2016)

Federico CojoNulo, Caraviejo Losantos, Cárdenas Miniyo, El cojito de Orihuela, CamaLliure, ComuFacha, Politicucho Frustrado, El del Ministerio de los andares raros, Modelo casposo de JustForMen, lame microfalos, abuela de Paul Mccartney y fijo que me dejo más.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (7 Nov 2016)

Ramón Espinar-Don Piso.


----------



## El DesPromotor (16 Nov 2016)

Pablo Echenique: Echeminga.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (16 Nov 2016)

Teresita Rodriguez y er Kichi-los Clinton de Cadiz.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (16 Nov 2016)

Echeminga mongo


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 Nov 2016)

:XX:

Son una maravilla, gracias por ir poniendo.


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Nov 2016)

Es lo que tiene ser una persona tan mala y rencorosa como él. Chaquetero empedernido. Extremista radical de profesión, instigador, muchas veces rayando lo delictivo.
Enano y feo amargado, con defectos de fábrica insolubles, salvo eugenesia.
En definitiva un miserable bufón. Y por ello se conserva, porque como bufón que es al final resulta inofensivo.
No obstante, a mí suele gustarme escucharle, es bastante mejor que el club de la comedia. Lo paso bien.::


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Nov 2016)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Ramón Espinar-Don Piso.



yo hoy lo he oido diciendo espiblack.... me he quedao :: ....he dicho, este lee burbuja.....


----------



## trichetin (21 Nov 2016)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Teresita Rodriguez y er Kichi-los Clinton de Cadiz.



En una síntesis del 'conceto' yo le escuché una vez llamarlos "los Kichinton"


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 Nov 2016)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo hoy lo he oido diciendo espiblack.... me he quedao :: ....he dicho, este lee burbuja.....



Es un puto genio poniendo motes.


----------



## Libertario.Kdna (22 Nov 2016)

el mejor es Echeminga


----------



## trichetin (22 Nov 2016)

Francisco: El papa-gallo del Anticristo


----------



## Virolai (22 Nov 2016)

Cospedal: la ministra de autodefensa

por los supuestos piques con la canija


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Nov 2016)

Me parto, que hilo más bueno.
Errejón --> escuincle

Esa palabra la añadí a mi vocabulario a raíz de oírsela.

Me parto con la peña, ahora resulta que este es malo malísimo por insultar a la gente o por hacerles mofa.

¿que pasa con Ferreras, con Eva Ache, Gayomin, etc...?

Antes de que este señor hiciera esta clase de referencias estos le ponían a él a caer de un burro por meterse con ZParo y demás. Y le llamaban cosas muy bizarras. Y eso os parece bien. Así de asumido tenéis que os podéis inventar las reglas del diálogo sobre la marcha. Cuando lo hacéis vosotros es humor cuando los demás hacen lo mismo es un delito.


----------



## El DesPromotor (28 Nov 2016)

Fidel Castro: Narcomandante.


----------



## Turgot (28 Nov 2016)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Me parto, que hilo más bueno.
> Errejón --> escuincle
> 
> Esa palabra la añadí a mi vocabulario a raíz de oírsela.
> ...



Ferreras es un hijo de puta... pero nunca insulta. Los otros son humoristas.

Veo que teneis claro que FJL pertenece al circo, con los payasos.


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Nov 2016)

Son las tipicas ocurrencias casposas de un facha trasnochado. Hacen gracia a abuelitos que llevan calzoncillos marianos y por la noche mean en un orinal que tienen debajo de la cama.


----------



## silenus (28 Nov 2016)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Irene Montero-Pasionarita



A veces también "Pasionarita plebeya". :rolleye:


----------



## Aeneas (14 Dic 2016)

También llamaba al País Vasco "La Cuba del Cantábrico"


----------



## Turgot (14 Dic 2016)

_Endeudarse (año 2003) 

FEDERICO JIMENEZ LOSANTOS

Yo no sé si es un virus o una bacteria, pero una enfermedad, seguro.Cuando no avisa el Banco de España, acongoja el Instituto Nacional de Estadística, si es que no les da por asustarnos a la vez.Caruana está empeñado en avisar a los bancos de que tengan más cautela prestando dinero, cosa atinada y laudable, que sin duda entra en las obligaciones de su cargo y en las más modestas de su sueldo. Bien por el gobernador. Lo malo es que no lo dice así, para que le entiendan los aludidos, sino que la ha tomado con las familias y repite que están endeudándose demasiado y que cualquier día de éstos, a nada que suban los tipos de interés, pueden hundirse bajo el peso de sus hipotecas. Naturalmente, cuando uno oye hablar de las familias, en general, no piensa en la suya, ni en su hipoteca, ni en su endeudamiento. No va a saber el gobernador del Banco de España, por muy gobernador que sea, más de sus finanzas que él mismo, que eligió la casa, pidió el crédito y lo paga religiosamente, porque la hipoteca inmobiliaria es lo último que los españoles dejan de pagar. Por eso mismo los bancos prestan el dinero a como está, que es a nada, y siguen dando créditos como los han dado siempre, asegurándose sobre el patrimonio, el cuerpo y hasta el alma del hipotecado.Llevamos casi una década prosperando, baja el paro, sube el nivel de vida. ¿Cómo no va a querer el ciudadano vivienda propia? ¿Y qué razón hay para asustarlo? Seriamente, ninguna.
El INE, por su parte, dice que más de la mitad de las familias españolas llega con dificultad a fin de mes. Creo recordar que la última vez aseguró que un tercio no llegaba y yo, inocente, lo creí. Aleccionado y atemorizado por la experiencia argentina, acudí precisamente a las estadísticas para ver el alcance del desastre. ¿Hay más muertos, desnutridos, hospitalizados, mendigos, menesterosos? Increíblemente, no. La gente en España cada vez vive más años, índice inequívoco de salud, porque aquí todavía suelen morirse más los enfermos que los sanos. Esta vez, este susto, he supuesto que hacemos de la necesidad virtud y que, si nos quedamos sin dinero la última semana de mes, quizás la moderación forzosa de nuestras ingestas está frenando la tendencia del ecuador corporal hispano a lo oblongo y convexo. Pues tampoco: seguimos hinchándonos. Total: nuestra renta aumenta, no gastamos más que el año pasado y seguimos ahorrando para invertir en el ladrillo, que rinde más que la Bolsa. La gente nunca ha creído las jeremiadas que de forma trimestral, mensual y hasta semanal lanza el Gobierno con tenacidad de hiena. Años lleva avisando del pinchazo de la famosa burbuja inmobiliaria. Menos mal que nadie le hizo caso, porque lo que más se ha revalorizado es la vivienda. ¿Dónde el peligro? ¿Dónde la ruina? En la burocracia.En la rutina._


----------



## el ganador (14 Dic 2016)

Jordi Ébola


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (15 Dic 2016)

fidel castro: el coma-andante


----------



## jupiter999 (4 Feb 2017)

Echenique 2000


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Feb 2017)

Echeminga Dominga

Maillóteles

Pitita Maestre

Coleta Borroka

Sorayita la Virreinita


----------



## Aeneas (4 Feb 2017)

Cota de malla dijo:


> Y por qué defiende a toda la piara podemita? un exzejatero como usted ahora dice no haber votado a ZP :XX:
> 
> Sabía que usted no daba para más, pero lo de hoy es sonrisas y lágrimas.



El 90% de podemitas son exvotantes de ZP que se avergüenzan de él. De hecho el retrasado de jmpd siempre lo defiende a capa y espada. Ni disimular sabe el tontainas este.

De hecho conozco a rojos de toda la vida de IU que no quieren ni ver a ZP ni mucho vemos a sus copias con coleta. A la vista está como muchos votantes de IU no votaron a podemos cuando garzón prostituyó el partido.


----------



## danilovix (5 Feb 2017)

Puigdemont = señor Vileda


----------



## _Agamenon (5 Feb 2017)

allan smithee dijo:


> A Mariano también le llamaba "el marsupial". Es muy faltón Federico, pero te deja con una risa floja toda la mañana...



Jajajaj marsupial, me meo

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI RIO-L01 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-feb-2017 at 00:49 ----------

Soraya: barril.cat

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI RIO-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter999 (5 Feb 2017)

Mamerto Garzón

Willy Farlopero

Willy Toyeyo

Pablo Alfeñique

Badana Gabriel

Juan Carlos Mangonero

Quintacolumnista Ana Rosa

Abortos Garzón

Mariol Junqueras

Follagatos Urban

Esteban Tabarra


----------



## myles (11 Feb 2017)

Susana diaz CATETA,


----------



## indep2714 (2 Abr 2017)

Pablo Iglesias emocionado al ver como agreden a un policÃ­a. - YouTube


----------



## Abner (2 Abr 2017)

Puigdemont. Cocomocho

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio Juarez (4 Abr 2017)

Tuiteros que insultan y hacen cosas peores- Casandros.


----------



## Vulcan86 (4 Abr 2017)

Aeneas dijo:


> También llamaba al País Vasco "La Cuba del Cantábrico"



En eso se confunde ,si algo es Cuba del Cantábrico es Asturias


----------



## timmons (5 Abr 2017)

Soraya assisina one cospedal assisina chu. Como las niñas del resplandor me las imagino


----------



## Lennon_reloaded (5 Abr 2017)

Cota de malla dijo:


> 1. Mariano Rajoy
> Maricomplejines, Tigrekan III de Mongolia, Mariano Pantócrator, Mariano Rey del Universo, Mariano dedo divino, esa cosa leptosomática, esa especie de berberecho que aparece en los mítines, plasmarote, Don Tancredo, Tukmosis Tercero, pecio flotante, berberecho iletrado que vive en la Moncloa, El percebe de Pontevedra, zángano monclovita, marianuco, estafermo, giróvago
> 
> 2. Juan Carlos I
> ...



97. Federico Jimenez Losantos

Desgarro anal eclesiástico


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (5 Abr 2017)

Lennon_reloaded dijo:


> 97. Federico Jimenez Losantos
> 
> Desgarro anal eclesiástico



\_________________________________________________/

Para la bilis.


----------



## Chiruja (9 Abr 2017)

Ingenio quevedesco para adjetivar es lo que tiene FJL.


----------



## serafina (28 Jun 2017)

Agreguen analfamato.


----------



## España Forever (28 Jun 2017)

También se puede agregar Colaugrado para referirse a Barcelona.


----------



## elfinseacerca (28 Jun 2017)

Rufian - Rufiañez - ameba intelectual con el cerebro más recortadito que la barba


----------



## Turgot (28 Jun 2017)

Si esos motes os hacen gracia es porque teneis una edad mental de 15 años.

Igual que si creeis que el cojo es un tipo "culto", por regurgitar clásicos españoles sin ton ni son.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (8 Jul 2017)

esquizosanchez molinillo necedades


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (8 Jul 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Si esos motes os hacen gracia es porque teneis una edad mental de 15 años.
> 
> Igual que si creeis que el cojo es un tipo "culto", por regurgitar clásicos españoles sin ton ni son.



Es un saco de mierda que ya le han condenado por bocazas.


----------



## trichetin (6 Oct 2017)

Rajoy: Don Lampreo, Don Vagancio, Prudencio Galvana

Soraya: Bolita de azufre

Méndez de Vigo: Méndez de Humo

Dastis: Dastis de Plastis


----------



## Occam (10 Feb 2018)

Jajajaja
¡Exijo actualización del listado!


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Feb 2018)

Jajajajajaajajajajajajjajajaja
:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Artedi (10 Feb 2018)

Me falta "Interminable anélido" referido a Errejón... añádase, por favor


----------



## Ratathanksy (24 Mar 2018)

Van a hacer llorar a Turull.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Mar 2018)

FJL está destrozado desde que su amada Aguirre y sus amados Granados y Gonzalez los han cazado.


----------



## arangul6 (24 Mar 2018)

echenique , y el alcalde podemita de zaragoza asi como el presidente de aragon
michaminga dominga
rajoy
prudencio galvana

ministro de exteriores
nastic el plastic

el arzobispo de Barcelona Juan jose omella

yosuf omeya


----------



## Virolai (24 Mar 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> FJL está destrozado desde que su amada Aguirre y sus amados Granados y Gonzalez los han cazado.



Sigue defendiendo que lo han hecho de puta madre en Madrid. Sobre todo a Aguirre y González. Granados es más coleguita de Inda.


----------



## u n o (19 May 2018)

traigo uno nuevo para el chepas hijo de puta: el zar de galapagar


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (23 May 2018)

Otro para el chepas: macho alfalfa


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (23 May 2018)

Losantos también tiene el suyo: pequeño talibán de sacristía. Lo puso Luis del Olmo

¿A la derechona de su agrado no le pone motes?

- La Espe: Condesa Gurtel, Especulanza
- El misterioso M.Rajoy: La trotona de Pontevedra
- Cospesobres
- La rivera: Farlopito, falangito, el trepas chuloputas
- Sorayita: PepaPig


----------



## cannavico (23 May 2018)

A Méndez de Vigo le llama Méndez de Frankfurt.


----------



## ajrf (23 May 2018)

LOCA DELIROIDE dijo:


> Losantos también tiene el suyo: pequeño talibán de sacristía. Lo puso Luis del Olmo
> 
> ¿A la derechona de su agrado no le pone motes?
> 
> ...



Se nota que lo ha escuchado mucho :XX:


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2018)

¿Que cuenta el Cojo Hippie?


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 May 2018)

Los millonarios, porque se le cae la billetera con la oligarquía capitalista que nos manda.


----------



## Maxinquaye (23 May 2018)

El último es "la manada alfalfa" en referencia a Podemos. Tronchante.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (23 May 2018)

El chalet del jorobado de Vallecas...Villa Tinaja.


----------



## Turgot (23 May 2018)

¿Y a Zaplana como lo llama?


----------



## Juha (24 May 2018)

Kirchner=dioni de la pampa

PIT= el de villa tinaja, pabla y montera

Chalet de Pit= a la tinaja viva, villa hipocresía


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (30 May 2018)

Catalá catanazi


----------



## Turgot (30 May 2018)

Jose Gar dijo:


> Ese es su amigo pero a ti te llama la manada alfalfa.



Ah que bien, un político blanquea diez millones y acaba en prisión preventiva, y no se le ocurre nada.


----------



## u n o (7 Jun 2018)

maxim huerta alias potorro


----------



## Pablem0s (7 Jun 2018)

Lo del "partido bolsovique" para referirse al PP del ausente Mariano en la Moción es sencillamente brillante.


----------



## u n o (7 Jun 2018)

pedro sanchez pelelesidente


----------



## Turgot (7 Jun 2018)

Aún no ha dicho el mote de Zaplana


----------



## Gárgolo (7 Jun 2018)

Gallardiano y Mariardón.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (7 Jun 2018)

Soraya Sáenz de las Perdices.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 10:26 ----------




cannavico dijo:


> A Méndez de Vigo le llama Méndez de Frankfurt.



Y nunca entendí por qué.


----------



## Rust77 (11 Jun 2018)

Echo de menos uno a froilan ....


----------



## Turgot (12 Jun 2018)

Sigo esperando los motes de Zaplana


----------



## cannavico (12 Jun 2018)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Y nunca entendí por qué.



Porque tiene pinta de ser el típico que se pone hasta el culo de aperitivos en los cócteles de las reuniones políticas. Tengo un tío que es clavadito a él y me parto cada vez que le veo y recuerdo el mote.


----------



## El Tío Gilito (12 Jun 2018)

Jose Gar dijo:


> Su mejor mote con diferencia es ECHEMINGA DOMINGA




ECHOAÑICOS también es muy grande. :XX:


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (13 Jun 2018)

carmena la abuela lobo


----------



## u n o (13 Jun 2018)

el califa de galapagar


----------



## Pío (20 Jun 2018)

Falta una que me encanta para la ex-vice: Bolita de azufre


----------



## Don Potettes (20 Jun 2018)

Federico no sólo habla de política. Tiene una sección de temas frívolos, frívolos en principio. Por ejemplo, a veces hablando de Terelu de repente Federico le viene un recuerdo de la infancia, luego lo enlaza con algo que ha dicho un psicoanalista argentino en los setenta para acabar hablando de la guerra de las Malvinas, el régimen kirchnerista con su ojo que todo lo ve, luego lo une con la dinastia Rana de Nepal y acaba hablado de los hijos de la Carmina Ordoñez. Al menor de ellos lo ha apodado "el pobruso". 

Es un espacio totalmente surrealista en el que los martes y jueves colabora Alaska, para cortocircuitar a un buen puñado de progres. El espacio se llama La Crónica Rosa. 

La vez que más me reí fue cuando Isabel, la verdadera presentadora y cerebro del espacio y que de forma muy divertida detesta a la reina Letizia, estaba anunciando un producto cosmético que entre sus ingredientes contaba con "maca andina". De repente Federico la interrumpe y dice con voz sería "no confundir con Chabelita". Ahora que lo leo parece que es una chorrada sin gracia pero estuve una mañana entera sin parar de reír con la dichosa maca Andina.


----------



## u n o (12 Jul 2018)

a constitucional le llama prostitucional


----------



## nate (12 Jul 2018)

Pedro Sánchez: Pedro nono, zambombo

Este último me hace mucha gracia. Federico es un crack.

Wyoming? Un hijodeputa progre que no tiene ni puta gracia.


----------



## mevamevameva (12 Jul 2018)

Jajajajajaajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Jul 2018)

Fedeguico Jimenez Losantos es de los pocos, sino el único, que le pega tres patadas en los huevos a la puta corrección política y al buenismo generalizado que nos inunda e infecta en éstos últimos tiempos de catarsis.

da gusto escucharle y sentir que tú no eres el único que piensa así, da gusto escuchar en voz alta como se le ataca con ingenio y contundencia a todos los esperpentos que tenemos al control de la nave Expaña, yo lo recomiendo como terapia psicológica, porque cambiar cambia poco, pero al menos se le da lo suyo a buena parte de las ratas que nos joden la vida día a día desde sus atriles de poder...... ::


Federico a las 8 - Es la Mañana de Federico - esRadio


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2018)

Qué grande es Federico!!

No sé si lo habéis puesto...
Soraya también le llama. Bolita de azufre


----------



## GreenBack (12 Jul 2018)

Hoy a Calvo la llamaba Calva, por eso del "lenguaje inclusivo".

---------- Post added 12-jul-2018 at 16:01 ----------

También llamaba a las chicas del zambombo "zurupetas", sobre todo a Celáááá )
Me descojono con Losantos.
Si le dieran un programa en una tv ardería Troya.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2018 at 16:50 ----------


----------



## Turgot (14 Jul 2018)

Sigo esperando los motes de Zaplana y Aznar



GreenBack dijo:


> Si le dieran un programa en una tv ardería Troya.





No le vería ni dios, si ya es insufrible la voz de vieja que tiene, ver moverse al muñeco diabólico sería demasiado


----------



## CUATERBAC (14 Jul 2018)

Pío dijo:


> Falta una que me encanta para la ex-vice: Bolita de azufre



:XX::XX::XX:

Lo oi el otro dia pero creia que se lo decia a la gogo del llobregat


----------



## Don Potettes (18 Jul 2018)

No sé si Federico lo había dicho antes. Creo que no porque en principio Margarita Robles y Federico tenían una relación cordial, por no decir que se aprecian. Al menos hasta hace poco, porque hoy la ha llamado "Margarita Roures".


----------



## Maxinquaye (19 Jul 2018)

Losantos ha hecho arder el culo de "intocables" como Gabilondo, ha hecho morirse de la vergüenza a grandes profesionales como Luis Del Olmo haciendole perder los papeles y ha puesto nervioso a petimetres como Ferreras.
La izquierda no le puede ni oler si quiera, dicen que saca lo peor de la gente, pero no dicen que es para que se lo vuelvan a meter dentro, por desgracia.


Corrijo lo del estafermo, que fue idea de Pedro J. Ramírez.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (19 Jul 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Debes ser el único subnormal que no sabe que Aguirre le regalo a su mamPPorrero las licencias para poder tener no un programa sino una cadena de televisión que fue un absoluto fracaso.





Y que te crees, ¿que a los demás no se las han regalado?


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Jul 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Debes ser el único subnormal que no sabe que Aguirre le regalo a su mamPPorrero las licencias para poder tener no un programa sino una cadena de televisión que fue un absoluto fracaso.





MIP dijo:


> Y que te crees, ¿que a los demás no se las han regalado?



Algunos se piensan que los del duopolio se lo han currado. Joder, a ver si despertáis o dejáís de mentir a los demás intentando hacer creer que lo que hace la derecha está mal pero si lo hace la izquierda (a.k.a. progrebuenismo) es ambrosía e hidromiel.


----------



## ramirolr (20 Jul 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Sigo esperando los motes de Zaplana y Aznar
> 
> 
> 
> No le vería ni dios, si ya es insufrible la voz de vieja que tiene, ver moverse al muñeco diabólico sería demasiado



Aznar
"el faraón"

El de Zaplana, pídeselo a él mismo, que no estamos en radio teletaxi.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Potettes (6 Ago 2018)

Nuevo mote para Pedro Sanchez: Falconetti.

¿Es un pájaro? ¿Es un avión? ¡Es Super-Sánchez Falconetti!


Federico Jiménez Losantos
CompartirTuitearEnviar
Una de las pocas ventajas que tiene la llegada del PSOE al Poder a lomos del golpismo separatista y el comunismo tinajero es que, como se están retratando a velocidad supersónica, los ciudadanos podrán castigarlos también muy rápido: en las elecciones de Octubre, de Mayo y de Termidor, que es cuando llegará Doña Urna con la rebaja para el CIS del Compañero Tezanos, alias Tenazas. Por cierto, que entre los entes cuya desaparición debería plantear ese Contrato con España que prepara Casado, tiene que figurar en lugar destacado ese engendro demoscópico en el que hoza cada Gobierno y se extravía cualquier Oposición, sin que aproveche más que al periodismo de saldo. Cuando sale, han pasado un mes o dos desde que se preguntó, y eso, que en Suiza será poco, en España linda con la eternidad.

Una incompetencia atómica

Dos cosas han retratado al mini-PSOE (sólo 84 escaños) de Super-Sánchez: la primera, el afán por colocar a los amigos y cuates en cualquier latisueldo del Estado, con total desprecio de su capacitación técnica. Hay ya una lista larguísima de cargos publicada en varios medios, que se han confiado a sociatas sin la menor posibilidad intelectual de gestionarlos. Es verdad que si el 44% de la Ejecutiva Federal ha encontrado acomodo en el Pesebre del BOE, antes matará Sánchez al PSOE que éste lo rematar. Pero más allá de las triquiñuelas de partido, comunes a todos, hay que procurar un mínimo de decoro en las designaciones, siquiera para evitar accidentes que pasarán factura al Jefe. Entre los casos más obscenos de amiguismo, muchos han destacado que Super-Sánchez haya obsequiado a su antiguo Jefe de Gabinete nada menos que con Correos, una empresa muy moderna y de indudable importancia estratégica que cuenta con 70.000 trabajadores. Confieso que a mí me ha escandalizado más que al frente de una Comisión de Energía Nuclear encargada de tratar el uranio enriquecido, y que desde hace 20 años –tres Gobiernos- dirigía un técnico sin duda competente, se haya colocado a un señor de Valencia que estudió filosofía y se doctoró en Ciencias de la Educación hace treinta años, o sea, en Reforma Educativa. que es como se llamaba el achatarramiento de la enseñanza en el felipismo.

No conozco a ese señor. Es más: no voy a nombrarlo. Pero nadie me convencerá de que un antiquísimo burócrata del socialismo valenciano, no precisamente próvido en talentos, que una vez estudió Platón y que desde hace décadas vive de luchar contra la Caverna (un PP tirando a aristotélico) es alguien idóneo para disponer del uranio, ni enriquecido ni desahuciado. La bachillera Adriana Lastre (Lastra, antes de la bablización que el PSOE va a imponer en Asturias con Podemos y Cascos, que ahora va de Revilla) fue sincera ante las críticas por colocar a gente sin más preparación que el carné para cargos delicados: "¡No íbamos a poner a gente de derechas!" Eso presupone que sólo los de derechas en España son competentes para los puestos de responsabilidad, o que sólo con el PP prospera la izquierda competente. En cualquier caso, retrata a este PSOE como una pandilla de inútiles. Eso sí, felicísima de haberse conocido. ¡Ni que fuera de Podemos!

Propaganda al estilo podemita

La segunda característica que retrata al Gobierno es su estúpido afán en convertir el Gobierno en publicidad, la publicidad en Gobierno y ambos, en pomposa flatulencia, en un globo o un dirigible mal dirigido. Apenas se formó ya dije aquí que esto no era un Gobierno sino un anuncio, con un Presidente presidido por la harka separata y comunista que lo había puesto. Nada ha cambiado en lo que se refiere a escaños, alianzas o compromisos, tan apresuradamente comprometidos que resultan legalmente inasumibles. Lo nuevo es la infatuación de Sánchez, Supermán de la Super-Nada. Todos los diarios de papel -salvo el "Izbestia" (con b) prisaico, que prefirió callar a defenderlo- criticaban ayer editorialmente la rueda de prensa de Sánchez. En lo económico, por atribuirse méritos que sólo corresponden al Gobierno anterior. En lo político, por el verbalismo ridículo que pretende convertir en soluciones institucionales los cambios de vocabulario, como si cada palabra cobrara un nuevo sentido tras rebautizarla la Hacademia de Carmen Calvo.

Entre las majaderías conceptuales emitidas por Super-Sánchez, llama la atención la que dicen que va a arreglar definitivamente, aunque a largo plazo, no nos dicen cuánto, el separatismo catalán: la "lealtad federal". En su rueda de prensa, la primera en dos meses, y sólo como paso al vídeo de autobombo ridículamente carmenoso y podemita, al que sólo le falta Pitita de presentadora y con el que obsequió a los atónitos periodistas, Snchz insistió en la patología semántica de lo federal, ¡pro aplicándoselo al 155! Insistamos, a ver si lo entiende: en España, si fuera federal no sería constitucional y si lo es, no será federal. En Babía, puede. Aquí, no.

Sandeces escogidas del nuevo Falconetti

Pero recordemos algunas de las sandeces que prodigó el viernes y que, dada la chulería exhibida por el nuevo Falconetti (un malísimo de teleserie antigua que no llegó a ver a The Killers, aunque lo era), serán sólo el prólogo de una enciclopedia de necedades oceánicas:

"Vamos a blindar la educación pública, blindar la dependencia, blindar las pensiones y blindar la sanidad pública"

Con 84 escaños, Presidente presidido, lo único que hay que blindar, si se puede, es el ridículo. Ya se ve que no se puede.

"La inmigración no ha empezado con este Gobierno, con este Gobierno ha empezado la política migratoria".

González y ZP, veintidós años de gobiernos del PSOE, ni lo sospecharon. Si se entera de la afrenta "Tipex" Caldera, lo estrangula.

"Es bueno que el prestigio entre en una institución como la televisión pública".

Luego todos los que Iglesias y él mismo quisieron colocar en RTVE antes de que colara Rosa María Mateo sólo buscaban… desprestigiarla.

(La de Cataluña) "es una crisis que se viene larvando desde hace más de una década y se va a exigir mucha paciencia, mucha pedagogía y mucha altura de miras" (…) "Aquellos que no quieren diálogo, ¿cómo quieren hacer política?".

Esto ya pasa de castaño oscuro. ¡Como tú cuando apoyabas el 155! ¿Ya no te acuerdas? ¿Y de cuando llamabas nazi a Torra? ¿Pero cómo te atreves a llamar "radicales" al PP y a Ciudadanos mientras defiendes al catanazi que a diario los agrede? ¿Cómo se atreve tu gó-gó Iceta a comparar a los CDR con Arrimadas? ¿Ya no te acuerdas de cuando bailoteábais juntos delante de una bandera nacional, o sea, española, de catorce metros? ¿Cómo puedes calumniar ahora al PP diciendo que quiere "discriminar a los españoles por origen y por raza", cuando eres tú el socio y cómplice del golpista y racista redomado Torra?

La estocada final, o sea, el infame golletazo: "En resumen: cambio de época, esto es lo que significó la moción de censura, reivindicación de una democracia sana". Y el descabello despótico: "España se reconoce en su Gobierno".

Si la llegada al Poder de este orate fue un golpe contra la Nación y la Libertad, esta palabrería necia, entre bolivariana y cretinoide, ofende al civismo más elemental. Déjennos votar y veremos quién reconoce a quién.


----------



## Turgot (6 Ago 2018)

Esperando el mote para Casado, y aún falta el de Zaplana y Aznar

El master del universo no estaría mal


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (24 Sep 2018)

actualizar el hilo
zapatiesto


----------



## Limón (24 Sep 2018)

Falconeti y Pablenin


----------



## comtraseñaOñvidada (24 Sep 2018)

Carmenagrado = Madrid

)


----------



## u n o (25 Sep 2018)

ayer dijo que a carmena la conocen de toda la vida como manola


----------



## u n o (3 Oct 2018)

carmen calva


----------



## Turgot (3 Oct 2018)

A ver ese mote para Rato


----------



## dabuti (3 Oct 2018)

Fede el Cojo

El fascista mugroso de Teruel


----------



## mecaweto (4 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Fede el Cojo
> 
> El fascista mugroso de Teruel



Me gusta para él Bala Perdida.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Ene 2019)

"Los autos de Garzón no eran autos, eran carretas'

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA

este pavo es DIOS. Es Quevedo, que manera de hilar la lengua de Cervantes.

Es el amo.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2019)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## César Borgia (12 Ene 2019)

jmdp dijo:


> Debes ser el único subnormal que no sabe que Aguirre le regalo a su mamPPorrero las licencias para poder tener no un programa sino una cadena de televisión que fue un absoluto fracaso.



Claro, y cuando Miguel Barroso Marido de Carme Chacón y secretario de comunicación de Zapatero se la concedió a la Sexta de Roures o a Cuatro no fue un regalo a un mamporrero, ahora resulta que sólo se lan han dado a dedo a Fedeguico a cambio de favores, así funciona este puto país. 


El nuevo magnate de la comunicación de la 'era Zapatero': Ciudadano Roures - elEconomista.es


----------



## Turgot (13 Ene 2019)

Un buen mote para Zaplana, riéndose de su enfermedad


----------



## loquesubebaja (13 Ene 2019)

Antonio Roscón Ferreras es glorioso.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Ene 2019)

psoe=pedro sanchez odia españa :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## nate (13 Ene 2019)

Marin de Cs franceses ——-> El agradaor, el camarero de Susana.


----------



## Don Potettes (22 Ene 2019)

Hoy ha llamado a Echenique "El Darth Vader de la Pampa".

Si hubiese dicho R2D2 hubiese sido demasiado fuerte.


----------



## Meerkat (22 Ene 2019)

Potettes dijo:


> Hoy ha llamado a Echenique "El Darth Vader de la Pampa".
> 
> Si hubiese dicho R2D2 hubiese sido demasiado fuerte.



Joder, pues un montaje de Echenique hablando como r2d2 y gritando saliendo corriendo y echando humo seria cojonudo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Ene 2019)

Lo último de llamar a Carmena, abuelita lobo, y a Errejón caperucito es genial.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ene 2019)

Falta Bolita de azufre


----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2019)

Sigo esperando el mote para Zaplana


----------



## pepeluilli (31 Ene 2019)

Y Abascal?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (7 Mar 2019)

Cuanto me alegro de haber creado el hilo, este hombre es una maravilla.


----------



## impedancia (25 Abr 2019)

El último mote a Pablo Iglesias despues del debate: Santa Teresa de Caracas.


----------



## ajrf (9 Jul 2019)

En relación a Espinosa y Monasterio:
-Los Ceaucescu
-Los Aristogatos
-Secuestradores de Abascal
-Ivanhoe
-Monasterio de las Chimbambas

Y de momento, estos son los motes de los que me acuerdo. Me suena que ha tenido que decir alguno más.


----------



## Cicciolino (9 Jul 2019)

Un humorista ejemplar.

Se tuvo bien ganados los sobresueldos en B.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jul 2019)

El diablo cojuelo
Pitufo gruñón
Garbancito
Rottweiler de bolsillo
La bienpagá


----------



## Don Potettes (9 Jul 2019)

A mi me gustaría que Federico no se metiese con Vox. VOX es la única solución que hay ahora en España. Te puede gustar más o menos. Pero es lo único que hay.

El PP de su querido Casado está discriminando a los que educan a sus hijos en español en Galicia y siendo tan acomplejado como su archienemigo Rajoy en muchos temas que no quiere criticar, pero que sí critica Luis del Pino en Sin Complejos los sábados y domingos por la mañana.

Federico es muy parcial y estos días se me está haciendo muy pesado escucharle. Pero hay que reconocerle cuando tiene gracia pese a que últimamente critique a Vox sin fundamento.

Hoy ha dicho que Monasterio debería llevar un confesionario a cuestas, no me parece muy ingenioso. Pero cuando los ha llamado "los aristogatos" he soltado una carcajada.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jul 2019)

Blancanieves y los 12 Federiquitos
La derechita cobarde
Perrolisto ladrador poco mordedor
Rumpelstiltskin
Federico Veletez los Santos


----------



## sergio8o (9 Jul 2019)

¿Cómo llama Fede Losdemonios a Ireneo Montero, Tontortega-Smith o a Maca mOlona-española?

Queremos saber.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (9 Jul 2019)

El Rasputín de Casado.


----------



## sergio8o (9 Jul 2019)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> El Rasputín de Casado.



Supongo que ese sera Teo Murciano Egea.


----------



## ajrf (9 Jul 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que Federico no se metiese con Vox. VOX es la única solución que hay ahora en España. Te puede gustar más o menos. Pero es lo único que hay.
> 
> El PP de su querido Casado está discriminando a los que educan a sus hijos en español en Galicia y siendo tan acomplejado como su archienemigo Rajoy en muchos temas que no quiere criticar, pero que sí critica Luis del Pino en Sin Complejos los sábados y domingos por la mañana.
> 
> ...



Más que parcial, es pragmático, no sólo por los intereses que pueda tener con el PP madrileño, sino porque la Comunidad de Madrid ha sido un islote económico frente a los gobiernos socialistas, tanto de Zapatero como de Rajoy (aunque este último, disfrazado de conservador).


----------



## Don Potettes (9 Jul 2019)

ajrf dijo:


> Más que parcial, es pragmático, no sólo por los intereses que pueda tener con el PP madrileño, sino porque la Comunidad de Madrid ha sido un islote económico frente a los gobiernos socialistas, tanto de Zapatero como de Rajoy (aunque este último, disfrazado de conservador).



Me sabe mal por los madrileños pero igual que aquí en la Comunidad Valenciana nos tenemos que comer con patatas el Gobierno de pancatalanistas con el Ximo del peluquín me parece justo que en el resto de España se disfrute de la subida de impuestos, infierno regulatorio y resto de delicias que trae el socialismo.

Montero critica el "mantra" de que el dinero "donde mejor está es en el bolsillo" de los contribuyentes


----------



## papagolfmike (9 Jul 2019)

hartman dijo:


> susana diaz solo omaita???? donde he escuchado yo gusana diaz???



O Pepe el marismeño


----------



## papagolfmike (9 Jul 2019)

Cota de malla dijo:


> 55. Wyoming
> don piso Wyoming



También le llama "guarromin"


----------



## salvarez45 (12 Jul 2019)

Otros: Tenazas Tezanos, Moonwalker Ignacio Aguado, Cromañón Angel Gabilondo...
Hay un twitter que saca recortes de los momentos de máxima bilis de Federico: https://twitter.com/FedeguicoH


----------



## Kabraloka (12 Jul 2019)

Los marqueses de galapagar a los del chalet de villa tinaja XD


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Oct 2019)

Tribunal Prostitucional.

Tribunal Tendencioso Administrativo.

Pedro Sánchez Pérez Errejón.

La derechita dándose 'pellizquitos de monja' jajajja esta es muy buena.


Yo que lo escucho cada dia y cada vez tengo más claro que este tio tiene un dominio del español que a muy pocos se lo he visto. Podria ser perfectamente miembro de la real academia española.


----------



## notengodeudas (5 Oct 2019)

Falconetti


----------



## Don Potettes (11 Nov 2019)

11-11-2019 8:20h

Ana Pastor = Rajoy travestido de Doña Rogelia


----------



## Tom Highway (22 Nov 2019)

Cota de malla dijo:


> 1. Mariano Rajoy
> Maricomplejines, Tigrekan III de Mongolia, Mariano Pantócrator, Mariano Rey del Universo, Mariano dedo divino, esa cosa leptosomática, esa especie de berberecho que aparece en los mítines, plasmarote, Don Tancredo, Tukmosis Tercero, pecio flotante, berberecho iletrado que vive en la Moncloa, El percebe de Pontevedra, zángano monclovita, marianuco, estafermo, giróvago
> 
> 2. Juan Carlos I
> ...





Cota de malla dijo:


> 1. Mariano Rajoy
> Maricomplejines, Tigrekan III de Mongolia, Mariano Pantócrator, Mariano Rey del Universo, Mariano dedo divino, esa cosa leptosomática, esa especie de berberecho que aparece en los mítines, plasmarote, Don Tancredo, Tukmosis Tercero, pecio flotante, berberecho iletrado que vive en la Moncloa, El percebe de Pontevedra, zángano monclovita, marianuco, estafermo, giróvago
> 
> 2. Juan Carlos I
> ...



Qué cabron el Federico. Ahora compararme cualquier subnormal de la secta que parece un putísimo mono de repetición incapaz de salirse del guión establecido y la agilidad mental de este colega...así como su base cultural. 
Uno de los primeros que empezó a cargar contra la lluvia ideológica de la progresia sin piedad, allá por 2005-2006, en pleno dominio zapateríl. Cuando muchos pensábamos que exageraba...con el paso del tiempo hemos visto que no, que las intenciones de estos hijos de puta son las que son, las que tantas veces se ha anunciado en este foro y las que se están cumpliendo.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (22 Nov 2019)

Tom Highway dijo:


> Qué cabron el Federico. Ahora compararme cualquier subnormal de la secta que parece un putísimo mono de repetición incapaz de salirse del guión establecido y la agilidad mental de este colega...así como su base cultural.
> Uno de los primeros que empezó a cargar contra la lluvia ideológica de la progresia sin piedad, allá por 2005-2006, en pleno dominio zapateríl. Cuando muchos pensábamos que exageraba...con el paso del tiempo hemos visto que no, que las intenciones de estos hijos de puta son las que son, las que tantas veces se ha anunciado en este foro y las que se están cumpliendo.



He actualizado, vamos poner todos los posibles.


----------



## Don Potettes (13 Dic 2019)

Video que empieza hablando de la sentencia marxista a los jugadores de la Arandina. Pero en el minuto 19 dice que Greta se ha "aparecido" en Zaragoza y la llama "GRETA ZOMBIE"


----------



## rama_ka (22 Feb 2020)

Las "marqueshian" 



A remar ijueputas


----------



## Don Potettes (22 Feb 2020)

rama_ka dijo:


> Las "marqueshian"
> 
> 
> 
> A remar ijueputas



Las marqueshian descolorías


----------



## Guaguei (22 Feb 2020)

no se porque no se dedico al humor, menudo crack, deberia estar toda la tarde en la tele hablando de politica y con llamadas en directo
tenian que hacerle un video remix o recopilatorio de frases


----------



## Gigatr0n. (22 Feb 2020)

Asqueroso suplantador de nicks, solo sabes mentir, confundir, insultar, y rebuznar, típico de un izquierdista fanático, eres una mierda.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (22 Feb 2020)

Asqueroso suplantador de nicks, solo sabes mentir y confundir, típico de un izquierdista fanático, eres una mierda.

.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Sep 2020)

yo traigo un mote para él.

Bozalico Jiménez Losantos


----------



## Silverado72 (6 Sep 2020)

Fede no es perfecto, pero solo por su habilidad para etiquetar brillantemente a la progresia orgullosa o vergonzante, merece un reconocimiento.


----------



## DERROICIÓN EN GALAPAGAR (6 Sep 2020)

Echenique = HECHOAÑICOS
Pablo e Irene = Los Ceaucescu de Galapagar
Galapagar = Villatinaja


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Sep 2020)

La verdad es que te descojonas vivo con los motes del ijoputa ese... es todo bilis y mala hostia.

Que chungo tiene que ser y haber sido siempre un nuncafollista.


----------



## Turgot (7 Sep 2020)

¿El de Zaplana pa cuando?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (7 Sep 2020)

La jueza REMAMAHUEVO, no es suyo... pero lo dice con mucha gracia


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Sep 2020)

A Pablo y su coima les llama los marqueses de galapagar.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (8 Sep 2020)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Estoy esperando como renombra a Casado.
> Las opciones claras son "Cuco Casado" o "Pablo Cucado"



Su mote debe ser FraCasado. Pero como Fede necesita a la Comunidad madrileña...
Si todos sus fans le compraran jamones y cedes...pues el hombre seria más libre para opinar...jejeje


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (8 Sep 2020)

Los principes de galapagar


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (16 Sep 2020)

4 años de este glorioso post...como pasa el tiempo.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Sep 2020)

Bozalico Jiménez Losantos

se ha tragado la plandemia hasta el fondo el tio.

eso si...de vacaciones a Francia sin bozal...tonto no es jajajja


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (16 Sep 2020)

jamaCUCA Gamarra!!


----------



## Ikki (17 Sep 2020)

Todos para morirse de risa.


----------



## Lmpd (17 Sep 2020)

Kofi Annan - kakofi


----------



## Turgot (17 Sep 2020)

Te jode la verdad


----------



## V. R. N (17 Sep 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> 85. Juan Alberto Belloch
> el cochero del conde Drácula, pequeña calandria de ojos legañosos
> 
> Jajajajaja....un puto genio.



    algunos son buenísimos, dominio del castellano..... ¡Si es que tenemos un idioma muy rico! y para los insultos mas


----------



## V. R. N (17 Sep 2020)

Yo me quedo con:
Soraya Sáez de Santamaría: Virreineta para asar al horno
Rita Maestre: Berberecho sin estudios
Gaspar Zarrías el Increíble cuadrúmano votante. 
Antonio Garcia Ferrera Gorilas en la niebla, King Kong il


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (18 Sep 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Bozalico Jiménez Losantos
> 
> se ha tragado la plandemia hasta el fondo el tio.
> 
> eso si...de vacaciones a Francia sin bozal...tonto no es jajajja



A llorar a la llorería, PAYASO.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Oct 2020)

jamaCUCA Gamarra....lol


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Ago 2021)

Brutal


----------



## elena francis (10 Ago 2021)

No sé si lo habéis dicho, pero "la niña de la curva a Ione Belarra" le va que ni pintado.


----------



## Turgot (10 Ago 2021)

Ahora es FedePico


----------



## Turgot (25 Sep 2021)

Pfizerico


----------



## Turgot (26 Sep 2021)

Bebelejías


----------



## Turgot (26 Sep 2021)

Necias Ratas


----------



## Euler (26 Sep 2021)

Anoche me reí tanto que mi mujer casi me echa de la habitación. Después, me desperté de madrugada pensando en el cochero de Drácula.
Un absoluto descojone.


----------



## Kayros (26 Sep 2021)

Federico Jimenez, el bandolerillo de Teruel.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (26 Sep 2021)

Top 10 de cosas de derechas que huelen a muerto - Disidencia


Son las causas y temas del mariconservador, con los que los boomers se dan golpes en el pecho, por los que vomita bilis un caralunes como Losantos o escribe una columna tras otra Juan Manuel de Prada




disidencia.info













Los caralunes, el cortisol y la adicción a la demacre - Disidencia


Hay gente que padece de adicción a la demacre y a la "chunguez" como otros la padecen al porno, al juego o a las drogas.




disidencia.info


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Sep 2021)

jimenez losantos hijo de puta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2021)

EN RESUMEN PARA MI :

*A) NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS PARA PROLONGAR LA VIDA O LA VITALIDAD*
O
NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS PARA SUBREPTICIAMENTE NEURO MODULAR LA COGNICION DE LA POBLACION
Y ADEMAS ACABAR CON ELLA A POQUITO





*Tema mítico* : - Sigue la guerra entre Losantos y la indigencia intelectual que escribe en este foro


La única persona de VOX con cerebro: https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4752436/0/macarena-olona-vacuna-coronavirus-cara-susto-culpa/ El resto también se ha vacunado, pero no lo dicen por miedo a los troles del internet. Traducción: "Lo de CM del PP tiene poco futuro, Casado va cuesta abajo y...




www.burbuja.info











EL LOSANTOS JOVEN 
CON ALGO MAS DE ESPERANZA EN UN CAMBIO POSITIVO 
TENIA ESPARANZA


PARECIA
*IGGY POP *






( MAL CANALIZADO EL MAOISMO ICOMO SABEMOS | POR QUE ERA A LO QUE HABIA EN SU MOMENTO HISTORICO )
HUBIERA SIDO SINCERO ANTI VACUNAS QUE IS THE WAY
Y PRO LIBERTAD REAL 
Y PRO VIDA









*PERO AHORA TENEMOS AL LOSANTOS CASCAO MAS MIEDICA | MAS LENTO | MAS GRAFENADO*



SIN ESPERANZAS DE FUTURO MEJOR

*SIN  " LUST FOR LIFE " POSITIVO *
*YA SEA MAL O BIEN ENCAUZADO*
*"Me recuerdas a mí cuando yo era gilipollas" *
*(Losantos a Pablo Igleisas: abril de 2013)









Federico Jiménez Losantos: El maoísta revoltoso que luego quiso defender España


"Me recuerdas a mí cuando yo era gilipollas". En abril de 2013 Federico Jiménez Losantos se encontró en un plató de Intereconomía con un Pablo Iglesias en plena campaña de autoprom




www.elmundo.es




*





*AL HACERSE MAYOR SE HA VUELTO ESTALISTA SIN ENERGIA CON MAS MIEDO COMO ES LOGICO*
ESPERANDO LA SOLUCION MAGICA DE LA INDUSTRIA | ESTADO
QUE ES PRECISAMENTE : CONTRARIO





​


----------



## Chulita (26 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> jimenez losantos hijo de puta



Me alegra leertelo.

Pfederico Jiménez Asesino


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Sep 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> EN RESUMEN PARA MI :
> 
> *A) NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS PARA PROLONGAR LA VIDA O LA VITALIDAD*
> O
> ...



has hilado muy fino ahí


----------



## Guaguei (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Oct 2021)

<< las cosas que no te cuenta el enano ese >> " losantos " xD (segundo 12:00 )

( las cosas que no te cuenta el mentado )

​


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Oct 2021)

El banderillero, razón mi firma


----------



## Guaguei (8 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Me alegra leertelo.
> 
> Pfederico Jiménez Asesino



Pfederico lo diras por lo mucho que publicita o habla de la bondad de las inoculaciones supongo, parece que le hayan pagado , que no lo se, pero es muy dado a meter publicidad en los programas y es de estos que piden donaciones para hacer de su radio y tele un medio libre, libre pero eso si te tienes que inocular, aayyy Pfederico !!

alla cada cual y el que se pueda permitir no ponerselas, buenas o malas quien sabe, por defecto meterse algo extrano para el cuerpo en el cuerpo no viene siendo bueno ni da ventajas, y si en el futuro nos morimos por no ponernolas pues nos las ponemos y resucitamos que son muy buenas, y si no pues que mas da


----------



## dragon33 (8 Oct 2021)

A el no le faltan motes, el cojo comunista, Pfizerico, el enano comunista, el "empresario" de subvencion......


----------



## NXT (8 Oct 2021)

Estaría bien poner también los motes que les atribuyen a Federico también.

-El pequeño Mao
-Pfizerico

Y los que le pone a los antivacunas

-Bebelejías
-Cucarachas


----------



## Chulita (8 Oct 2021)

Guaguei dijo:


> *haya* cada cual y el que se pueda permitir no ponerselas, buenas o malas quien sabe, por defecto meterse algo extrano para el cuerpo en el cuerpo no viene siendo bueno ni da ventajas, y si en el futuro nos morimos por no ponernolas pues nos las ponemos y resucitamos que son muy buenas, y si no pues que mas da



De verdad que no es por ser talibán, pero es harto difícil integrar conversación alguna, después de ver cosas como esta.

@Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## Guaguei (8 Oct 2021)

en realidad se como es pero me relajo, anda borra acusica, es ortografia del mas haya


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (28 Jun 2022)

flas-flas


----------



## todoayen (28 Jun 2022)

Ada Colau es ahora Cristóbal Colau, por el pelo. 

También he oído últimamente Anodina Arias. 

Ah, si, el de Marín es buenísimo: El agradaor. Que está ahí pa agradar. 

Bolita de azufre y cochero de Drácula son tronchantes, no me jodas.


----------



## Karlb (1 Dic 2022)

Ángela Pam.
Federico: ¡Patapam!


----------



## Decipher (1 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Ángela Pam.
> Federico: ¡Patapam!



Parece mas Ñam que Pam.


----------



## NXT (1 Dic 2022)

Muy buenos todos, aunque no estaría de más añadir los suyos también.

Pfizerico
El pequeño Mao


----------



## el ganador (1 Dic 2022)

Al Freijóol no le ha puesto?

Obama, el Zapatero mulato


----------



## todoayen (2 Dic 2022)

Veo un puesto de patatas llamado Pata-pam


----------



## Centinela (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Esperando el mote para Casado, y aún falta el de Zaplana y Aznar
> 
> El master del universo no estaría mal




A Casado le ha llamado Fra-Casado


----------

